# Are These Considered Piranhas



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

anybody know?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

thats not a piranha...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Nope. That's a GTF, not related in the slightest way.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nope!

... here you will find all the P species: http://www.opefe.com/


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I knew it i won my bet.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

thats actually a African Tiger Fish ATF.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

GATF


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I know it is its just my dad didnt believe because he said he heard jeremy wade call it a piranha


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I know it is its just my dad didnt believe because he said he heard jeremy wade call it a piranha


Cousin of the piranha. (Characin)


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I know it is its just my dad didnt believe because he said he heard jeremy wade call it a piranha


Cousin of the piranha. (Characin)
[/quote]
Then humans are related to piranhas too . . 
If you go back far enough everything is "related".


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Traveller said:


> I know it is its just my dad didnt believe because he said he heard jeremy wade call it a piranha


Cousin of the piranha. (Characin)
[/quote]
Then humans are related to piranhas too . . 
If you go back far enough everything is "related".
[/quote]

Humans arn't a Characin.....

Tetras, Pacu's, Silver dollars, Tigerfish, Armatus are all cousins of the piranha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Going back and linking fish in the taxons doesn't make them related. Humans and piranhas are "related" then cause we share the same kingdom 'Animalia'


----------



## warpet (May 21, 2004)

I saw that episode and I"m pretty sure he compared it to a Giant Piranha. Your father probably just misunderstood what he said.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Not a piranha... but you can pick one of these bad boys up! AS has em I believe... But you will need a swimming pool to keep him in









When he gets bigger


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a Characin but you have to go back a looooooooong way to see where they parted company. They live on different continents so that gives you an idea of how long ago that was.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea and im 20 bucks richer


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

he may have heard it wrong because the gatf is sometimes called the piranha of the congo or piranha of africa


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gotta love those teeth!no hiding them badboys behind lips. Mine doubled his size this year.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Gotta love those teeth!no hiding them badboys behind lips. Mine doubled his size this year.


you have one of those beasts


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beefy 10", was a skinny little 5" when I got him a year ago. Looks like a elong on steriods with a flag tail.imo faster than elong too.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Beefy 10", was a skinny little 5" when I got him a year ago. Looks like a elong on steriods with a flag tail.imo faster than elong too.


what any pics ??


----------

